

Google Wants E-Mail Scanning Information Blocked From Public - 001sky
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-03-14/google-wants-e-mail-scanning-information-blocked.html

======
BrandonMarc
This quote seems worth reminding people of:

 _" If you have something that you don't want anyone to know, maybe you
shouldn't be doing it in the first place." \--Eric Schmidt, Google CEO, 2009_

This was his cavalier response to protests that Google's insatiable appetite
for information was messing with people's privacy.

[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2009/12/google-ceo-eric-
schmid...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2009/12/google-ceo-eric-schmidt-
dismisses-privacy)

Now with the revelations of Google's activities, as well as their back-
channels for the NSA/CIA/other alphabet-soup agencies as well as cozy
relationships with certain politicians, it's a different tune they're singing.

